
Topless dancers, champagne, and David Bowie: Inside the $200m crash of Powa - rwmj
http://uk.businessinsider.com/inside-the-crash-of-londons-payment-unicorn-powa-technologies-2016-4?r=US&IR=T
======
rwmj
Also an interesting comment from an insider here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/unitedkingdom/comments/4g0p46/tople...](https://www.reddit.com/r/unitedkingdom/comments/4g0p46/topless_dancers_champagne_and_david_bowie_inside/d2e32ir)

